
Ask HN: Getting started with WebGL? - dinosaurs
I&#x27;ve recently noticed a lot of websites make use of WebGL in one way or another. Working as a professional, freelance web developer I would love to add WebGL to my skillset. However, most tutorials I find don&#x27;t go in depth. At most, you get to render a cube on the screen. I would love to be able to get past that point and more complex things, but I don&#x27;t have an extensive background in 3D programming, math, etc. How do I get started? One of my favourite websites I&#x27;ve recently come across is: minglabs.com. I would like to be able to build something in the same vein someday.
======
3131s
Try a framework for WebGL. If you're interested in 3D animation, take a look
at Three.js for example. Or, for 2D I really like Phaser.io, which is intended
for making games, but could also be suitable for just adding some flair to a
website.

------
MayorOfMonkeys
I'd recommend checking out PlayCanvas
([https://playcanvas.com](https://playcanvas.com)). It gives you a pretty
powerful editor app to build WebGL content. It's got a scripting interface,
but you can create some pretty cool graphical scenes without writing a single
line of code.

